# Keys fly guide



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm staying in Sanibel for all of July and being so close to the keys has me wanting to get a hotel for a night and heading out with a guide for tarpon snook and maybe even a bonus bonefish. I'm 17 and all self taught for fly fishing so I will need a guide with lots of patience as I'm sure i will only make good casts a few times. Not looking for Huge fish although it would be nice, just lots of shots at fish. Also only have a 9wt so I can be severely limited on the tarpon aspect. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

There should still be some tarpon cruising the beaches off Sanibel, before and at first light. For snook, you don't need a guide, because the lion's share of the snook will be on the beaches in their spawning mode. There used to be a fly shop (suggest you do a search anyway) on Sanibel that can give you all the info and fly patterns you need. Shrimp patterns will work, as well as white streamers in sizes 1 and 2. You'll be trying to imitate a glass minnow and they are generally less than 3 inches long. A 7-8 wt.rod and floating line will serve you well. 

Plenty of redfish in the area...try to book your guide for the days of 4 tides, around the new and full moons. I have caught in excess of 50 redfish a day during those tides, although not all on fly. 

BTW, Sanibel is nowhere near the Keys, so you won't be seeing any bonefish. You also won't find a Keys guide there LOL......unless he's on a busman's holiday, like I was.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Permit Rat,

What do you mean by "for the days of 4 tides"? Do you mean high and low tides over a 2 day period?


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

8weight said:


> Permit Rat,
> 
> What do you mean by "for the days of 4 tides"? Do you mean high and low tides over a 2 day period?


No. There will be 2 highs and 2 lows in a 1 day (24 hour) period. We have the same here in the LLM on occasion.

If you mention "4 tide days" to a prospective local guide, he will know what you're talking about.

That coast sports easily the most violent afternoon thunderstorms I have ever witnessed. They form offshore and get sucked ashore by the void left by rising air over the land mass. Also bring plenty of the best mosquito spray on the market. The skeeters are thick and big enough to carry you away.

I want to reiterate the importance of finding a local fly shop. There's a technique to this beach fishing for snook and they will help you with that. Basically, if you get your feet wet, you're in too deep. Casting is done from shore, which may mean getting sand all over your fly line (and then eventually into your reel if not careful) Some anglers use a stripping basket to prevent this. I never used one because I rarely put a snook on the reel. You CAN, but it's a waste of time IMO.


----------



## 8weight (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks for the explanation PR!


----------



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Permit Rat, thanks for all the tips on flyfishing Sanibel, I can't wait for that aspect of the trip, however I would like to make the trip to the Keys and book a guide sounds incredible and is something that I have always looked foward to and now I have a chance. Could you recommend some guides for any of the Keys in which I can do what in stated above?


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

deerhunter5 said:


> Permit Rat, thanks for all the tips on flyfishing Sanibel, I can't wait for that aspect of the trip, however I would like to make the trip to the Keys and book a guide sounds incredible and is something that I have always looked foward to and now I have a chance. Could you recommend some guides for any of the Keys in which I can do what in stated above?


Craig Brewer or Drew Moret, but you'll likely have to get on their calendars for next season, they book up a year in advance. Both are out of Islamorada.


----------

